
TaskPipes (YC W15) Is SaaS to Simplify Using SaaS Platforms - f292
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/20/tastkpipes/
======
showerst
If anyone from taskpipes is reading this, check your CSS in windows 7/chrome.
Your fonts are virtually unreadable[0].

It looks fine in firefox/IE.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fw0zdexz9ic19gs/taskpipes.png?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fw0zdexz9ic19gs/taskpipes.png?dl=0)

~~~
f292
Thanks for sharing!

------
ahtomski
Would love to know more about what the use cases for this are currently? Who
are your current users? What kind of data sets are they using this for and at
what kind of scale? I think it sounds like a really promising idea and the
proliferation of software-as-a-service products with an "export to csv" button
is really crazy.

~~~
f292
Our users really are across a bunch of different industries. That's the thing
- this is such a widespread problem that it's not constrained to one space.
Data from Saleforce -> Mixpanel; eBay -> Shopify; NationBuilder -> centralised
data warehouses are some examples.

------
doublerebel
This is very cool, I started building such a tool last year believing there
was a need in the market. I think the "un-api" style of smart integrations is
definitely the future. Segment's success certainly touches on that. Currently
applying my tool and this philosophy to our startup. Wish you all the best!

------
diminoten
Can I start a company that simplifies the use of TaskPipes and other SaaSaaS
tools?

------
svisser
How would this handle differences in data models between two companies? Would
a non-technical person compare docs and define rules to map the data across?

------
chralieboy
What is your differentiator from IFTTT?

~~~
f292
Thanks for asking.

We're very much focussed on automating the process of getting rows and rows of
data out of one system and into another. (e.g. transfer all of today's sales
data from one platform to another)

IFTTT is much more event-based (e.g. when I receive an email from person x,
send me a text)

